# Horned Nerite!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine decided to make an appearance today! Had to order some more of them today to keep this baby company. ^_^




Does anyone else have these, or have heard of them?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I had one, then gave it away XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you mind if I ask why? Was there something you really didn't like about them?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Nah  I just thought my friend's tank was a better environment (algae veggies etc) ^_^
I got mine free from petco cos they didnt know what it was. I was like "yes!"

edit: found a pic of mine ^_^ just really blurry >.>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh! I like that variety!

And awesome! I was hoping that they weren't a huge pain.

My other 5 are supposed to be here in the next week or so, and I'm thinking about trying to breed them.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I want a horned nerite. I have olive ones at the moment and I have had one zebra at one time but it didn't live very long for some reason. I love nerite snails especially since they are the only snail (or other critter besides a SAE) that will eat BBA.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Horned merited are ver cool looking!! Super excited to get my five new apple snails tomorrow! Snails are so cool! I love there little horns on the nerites!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just wish these guys were bigger! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

got my nerites today! Seller sent 1 extra! ^_^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

woohoo! they're soooo cuteeee


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so thrilled to have them!!

I can't believe it started with my fiance picking out a weird little "pebble" in the fish store's tanks! lol


----------

